
A Bitcoin Transaction for over a Billion USD - miki123211
https://whale-alert.io/transaction/bitcoin/4410c8d14ff9f87ceeed1d65cb58e7c7b2422b2d7529afc675208ce2ce09ed7d
======
jdauriemma
That's a lot of fentanyl

